
Show HN: New bootstrap model for startups – VC but with freelancers - abstractalgo
https://venturly.io
======
jerriep
What is your proof that I will earn more as a freelancer?

As a freelancer, I have been approached a few times over my 20+ year career by
people to work for free in exchange for future revenue share. I have declined
this each time and on each occasion, when I followed up a few years (or even
few months) down the line, the venture was dead.

So in my personal experience, there is basically zero chance of getting that
future income. But I am sure there are _some_ people that have success, so I
will grant there is a chance, albeit small.

Yet you make claims about earning more and building my pension. I think this
is misleading without actual proof that there is very high certainty that it
will work out in the freelancer's favour.

~~~
abstractalgo
This model is borrowed and adapted from venture capital. It's based on return
on a risk. As in VC, many ventures fail or have minimal returns, yet VC as a
model is successful. Why? Because small percentage of those makes up for the
loss on all the other investments. It's a "game of numbers".

As in VC, amount of success would vary. Smart choices would lead to good
outcomes, and all is up to you if you're willing to take such risk and what
choices to make.

~~~
jerriep
I understand that. My issue is with the fact that (a) you make claims about
earning more which you cannot back up with numbers and (b) you do not have any
obvious disclaimers stating that this is a high-risk proposition and that the
freelancers may just as well never see a single cent of return on their time.

So I am taking issue with the fact that your claims are deceptive.

------
jobless
This will never work, the reason been if you have 100 projects and 1000
freelancers working on them, what do think will be payout ratio? 1% of them
getting paid?. 1) There is no assurance that freelancers will get paid. 2) A
good freelancers will never work for free.

My advice, please drop this idea and hop on to something else.

~~~
abstractalgo
There are ways to make sure that payments are to be made when possible and
having insights into revenu streams as a third party.

There are pros and cons, like it was listed on the website. It is not for
everyone, but some people might need just that approach.

Thanks for honest feedback!

------
frenchman99
What does Venturly give a freelancer that they can't sign for directly with a
startup (request to be paid in stock instead of money), which will yield
dividends and voting power?

~~~
abstractalgo
What startup hires a freelancer and gives him stock for a one time project?
For startups they'd need to give out portion of stock, and for a freelancer,
they moght not be getting that much at all. Venturly model would assume that
freelancer took a serious risk and would yield higher returns overall.

